# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Rudedudeown's Guide on Transitioning in SP

## Rudedudeowns

*Rudedudeown's Guide on Transitioning in SP**Introduction:*
Now, getting to sleep paralysis can be difficult enough but sometimes transitioning is a little challenging and can blow your sleep paralysis, heres a little something I discovered on accident.
*The Technique:*
1) Recognize Sleep Paralysis: You can do this by experiencing vibrations. It's personally the best way to know you if are in SP and the more chance this technique will work.
2) Once you recognize that you are in sleep paralysis, try to move your feet as hard as you can. The probabilities of this are pretty null but just keep on trying.
3) Once you are able to move them, you have probably already transitioned. Now this will lead you either into a false awakening or a weird landscape involving you moving your feet in some way, now proceed to reality check and you should be dreaming.
*Tips to Induce sleep paralysis:*
Do WBTB, and when you get up to turn off your alarm and go to bed, try to fight the urge to fall asleep and try to balance it out its pretty hard at first but once you do it a few more times, you can do it easily the next times, try thinking of stuff while fighting the strong urge to fall asleep, you will then fall into some trance and then you will feel vibrations upon you, and then you can proceed to the technique.

*Thanks to weakamon for helping me test out the technique*  :smiley: 

*Note that this technique is for people who have trouble taking the next step from going from sleep paralysis to the dreamstate

e.g: You can enter sleep paralysis but it fades after a few seconds.*

----------


## BobbyLance

Nice method, I strongly recommend it  ::thumbup::

----------


## Despierto

There's a very big risk to take by trying to move your feets because you can accidently move your physical body and then it all resets.
I've read a guide on that the safest way is that when you think you have transitioned, you just imagine yourself either levitate up or sink into your bed, and then you imagine yourself rotating 180 degrees so that your head is where your feet suppose to be and then you can without any doubts just stand up into the OBE. If you fail to levitate, you haven't transitioned completely.

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Thats why you have to make sure you are completly in sleep paralysis, if you think you are in sleep paralysis that wont work, you need to know you are in sleep paralysis thats why i said that if you detect vibrations go for it cause you are most certaintly in sleep paralysis. When you try to visualize and all that nonsense you can really blow your sleep paralysis because youre thinking too hard you not going anywhere But if you try to kick your feet your going to transition pretty quickly. Try it out let me know how it goes.

----------


## xspectrum

Cool tutorial.  However, I'm having a problem when transitioning.  Whenever I feel the vibrations and I know I'm in or close to SP, I get overexcited and snap out of it.  How can I help this?

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Thats perfectly normal and hapends to me alot, so when you hit sleep paralysis and you get your vibrations give it a second or two and then inmediatly start kicking, this will make your excitement into concentration which will lead into a transition, remember you have to be 100% sure that you are in sleep paralysis. Good luck! let me know how it goes.

----------


## Sivason

I use a technique very much like this. It works very well. I think I would clarify that you are trying to get your dream body to start forming and moving. You should try to feel it but don't push it to the point that you actually kick your feet around. That can happen if you are helf asleep and wires get crossed. You can of course still kick your feet in SP by exerting your will, but of course,,, don't.

----------


## tekneek

It is my understanding that as soon as i can no longer tell which way my hands are facing and can no longer feel my arms etc. i have entered sleep paralysis. correct? so try this when this happens? or is that too early of a stage of sleep paralysis?

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Well the certain way to kno that you are in sleep paralysis is through vibrations or hallucinations, if you see any of those two try it. But i dont know about your hands and body numbing is normal when attempting wild so dont rely on that, anyways yeah. Hallucinations and vibrations will be sure signs of it.

----------


## enak101

I'm gonna try this out next time I get into SP. Sounds cool.

One thing. If this is possible, which I assume it is for some people than does that mean when you go into SP you are actually in a dream or just that you will most likely have a FA because you are focusing on your feet in the physical world so you will wake up in the same bed where your feet were.

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Go on, tell me how it goes.

----------


## Mancon

Thanks for making this! We always need transition guides  :smiley:

----------

